# Treat Neonatal Diabetes Early With Sulfonylureas



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Sulfonylureas improve neurological development in children with neonatal diabetes owing to potassium-channel mutations, supporting prompt diagnosis and early treatment with such agents, shows the first study of its kind.

The paper was published online in _Diabetes Care_ October 5 by Jacques Beltrand, MD, PhD, from the Necker University Hospital for Sick Children, Paris, and colleagues and is the follow-up of two previous studies (_Lancet Diabetes Endocrinol_. 2013;1:199–207; _N Engl J Med_. 2006;355:467–477).

Senior author Michel Polak, MD, PhD, from the same institution, told _Medscape Medical News_ that "glibenclamide [known as glyburide in the US] allows the definitive discontinuation of insulin and noticeably improves hypotonia, gesture conception, and realization and hyperactivity.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/852621


----------

